# Please help me ladies!!!!



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 24, 2007)

Listen ladies I need some help. Here lately my bf and I have been fighting alot. I always get *****y 2 weeks before my period and thats how its been for like past 5 months and I wish there was something I could do to make that stop. The thing is is that hes gettin fed up with it to the point where he wants to take a break. Now we've takin breaks before and have gotten back together Im just afraid that if we take a break now that'll be the last break and that I'll never see him again and I just cant handle that. This guy means the world to me and Im lettin him slip through my fingers with my attitude. I wont and cant lose him. I need to show him that I need him and stuff and Im sure he knows that I do but its just hard for him with my attitude. I need some help now before I lose the love of my life because of my attitude. Any advice?

Well thanks for nothin.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks for nothing? you didn't even give people 3 hours to reply and it's in the middle of a WORK day...


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for nothing? you didn't even give people 3 hours to reply and it's in the middle of a WORK day... LOL. I dunno, maybe it's a type-o??


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you certain he wants the break because of your PMS?? Sounds a little like a cop out. If your attitude gets that bad, there are supplements you can take that lessen the effects of PMS.

Obviously you recognize that you are part of the problem, talk to him. Tell him you will try to take action to prevent your attitude from affecting the relationship. Good Luck!!


----------



## Saje (Sep 25, 2007)

nope not a typo.

And I am guessing thats the attitude she is talking about.

Well you know what you need to change. I guess you need to ask yourself what is it that causes you to be *****y and then figure out from there if it is a hormonal problem or a psychological problem or maybe you do need that break to bring you back down to a proper level of calm.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 25, 2007)

You need to worry more about yourself then someone else right now. You may love him.. but nobody wants to be around someone who is a ***** all the time..

If you cant control yourself how do you expect someoneelse to be around you.. If i were you i would take this break to pull yourself together.. if he cares about you as much as you care about him.. then he will be there waiting when your ready.. He might see you need a little R&amp;R... and is thinking of you..

and havent you herd.. if you let it go and it comes back its ment to be?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 25, 2007)

I think you need to learn to say to yourself "Hey I'm getting a little out of hand here, the person I'm talking to doesn't deserve this attitude" And just walk away, go chill outside for a bit, play on the computer alone, take a shower, go for a drive. Give yourself some alone time. I know how easy it is when you're mad and feel stressed to take it out on someone else, but you have to ask yourself when your doing it if it's worth it "If I don't stop I might LOSE this person right now" So it's a choice between swallowing your pride in that moment or possible losing that person. You need to figure out some other way to deal with that frustration b/c people do NOT want to be around someone whose mean all the time.

And there's no need to be mean to us...a lot of us like me can't even get on here untill night time.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 25, 2007)

You sound just like me. Well just let him know that you get really *****y before your period and anything you say isnt really you but the hormones. Slowly and gradually Chris has learnt to deal with my attitude.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah i cant get on here till around 7 at night.. i dont get on during the day cause. i work!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yea I was just bein *****y. I really needed advice at that time and I wasnt gettin any so I got mad. Sorry ladies thats my bad. Didnt mean to take it out on you. We went to his moms lastnight and we talked it out so we're fine now. He knows I get moody before my period so he knows what to expect just here lately its gotten a little worse. So hopefully I can find something to help with the moodiness cuz Im willin to do anything.


----------



## Lia (Sep 25, 2007)

You could check with your gyno if there's anything that you can do to ease up the PMS - supplements, exercises, things like that


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah birth control helps with hormones too. might check into that..


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I don't know why I didn't mention BC. When I was on birth control ALL of my PMS symptoms pretty much dissappeared. For some people they still get pregnancy like symptoms which some of them can be emotional side effects, but I didn't have any at all.

And yeah I told my boyfriend that sometimes when I get really stressed out I say things I don't mean, and get a little bit of an attitude, so I told him to just ignore me if I do it and it never escalates into an argument or anything. He just usually laughs at me and say's I love you, which at the time always pisses me off, and I'm like "you don't take me seriously" lol, but then I get over it quick and nothing serious happens.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 25, 2007)

SOunds like something I'm going through. I can get so angry at my husband over the smallest things. I don't know if I'll blame it on my period, but it gets him really really angry to the point where we go to bed without saying a word to each other. Anyways, my advice would be to talk to your man girl. See if he understands you and just tell him that what ever comes flying out your mouth, you don't mean it. tell him how much you love and that you don't want to lose him. Basically just _talk to him_. If he understands the situation a little more, then maybe he'll know how to ignore that attitude when it comes.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 25, 2007)

Have a talk with your doctor. There are anti depressants and birth control pills that have been shown to help with mood swings.

Hope things work out hun.


----------



## shaikhaf (Oct 8, 2007)

i heard vitex works pretty well. and it's not hormones. check it out on drugstore.com or something


----------

